# gun value



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats a used M& P 40 cal. with Crimson Trace worth?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Fin Feather Fur has the M & P .40 without the grips new for $460. I would imagine your looking at another $100. for the laser. $560 or so new. Used you might get around $500 or so for the gun for it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I was wrong looks like M & P laser grips are almost $250-$300 new I looked at a few sites, gun valve would be about $600 + used condition


----------

